# Asus K53SM SX010D Vs Samsung NP300V5A-S0GIN



## alokpatra5 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi All,

My budget is 40 k +/- 3K. I play games.
I need a laptop with i5,screen ~15.6 " ,>=4GB RAM, >= 750GB HDD and with dedicated graphics card. DOS will be fine.
After doing some reseach I narrow down to Asus K53SM SX010D and Samsung NP300V5A-S0GIN.

Asus K53SM SX010D : *www.flipkart.com/asus-k53sm-sx010d-2nd-gen-ci5-4-gb-750-gb-2gb-graphics-dos/p/itmd7vs3bhr6jtgb?pid=COMD7VPKTSFNFZWM&ref=5b28ee19-256c-4141-9358-10ca0254b730

Samsung NP300V5A-S0GIN: *www.flipkart.com/samsung-np300v5a-s0gin-2nd-gen-ci5-4gb-1tb-1gb-graphics-win-7-hp/p/itmd9std2v8tzkeq?pid=COMD6STP9TJK6UXM&ref=e38c316f-9831-49e7-829a-e7f331cea83b

Please share your views on the above selection.

Thanks,
Alok


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

definitely Asus because GT 630M is far superior than GT 520MX.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2012)

I liked the Samsung model you posted. I am also looking for a laptop in the 40K range.. Samsung has the advantage of 1TB HDD + Win 7 HP. I think I will go for Samsung. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...laptop-home-use-research-future-purchase.html


----------



## Abhi191 (Aug 22, 2012)

For gaming purpose definately go for Asus only..!!!


----------



## alokpatra5 (Aug 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> definitely Asus because GT 630M is far superior than GT 520MX.



Exactly this is what I wanted to know. Samsung model has more features than Asus, Asus has a better graphics card. Is GT 630M is good enough to reject Samsung?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

alokpatra5 said:


> Exactly this is what I wanted to know. Samsung model has more features than Asus, Asus has a better graphics card. Is GT 630M is good enough to reject Samsung?



yes, if you want to game, then you can blindly choose Asus.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 23, 2012)

Why are you not getting dell Inspiron 15R


----------



## alokpatra5 (Aug 23, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Why are you not getting dell Inspiron 15R



Could you please provide a link.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 23, 2012)

alokpatra5 said:


> Could you please provide a link.



Here, pick the one priced for 43.5k here.


----------



## rider (Aug 24, 2012)

alokpatra5 said:


> Could you please provide a link.



That dell laptop is without taxes and all, better to avoid, the best you can buy in your budget is HP G6-2016TX
It comes with latest 3rd gen core-i5, 4GB RAM,  1GB 7670M which is better than nvidia GT 630M, BrightView LED screen, hp coolsense technology by which laptop remain cooler than other laptops, in built windows7 64bit which can be upgraded to windows 8 pro for 699 bucks extra by registering to microsoft website, much better battery life and incredibly awesome hp after sales service, believe me it's the best.. hp engineers visit on the same day you call at customer care. And even replace any broken parts of the latop for free of cost.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, I too vote for HP, after looking at the specs it's better than others. 
@rider: why you changed avatar I liked that gun man


----------



## xpert007 (Aug 26, 2012)

go for asus one
it is good model...... as its graphic card better than samsung one.........


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2012)

I heard there are problems with Asus screen.


----------



## xpert007 (Aug 28, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I heard there are problems with Asus screen.



what type of screen problem              

does asus k53sm-sx0101d also has this screen problem



Swapnil26sps said:


> I heard there are problems with Asus screen.



what type of screen problem              

does asus k53sm-sx0101d also has this screen problem


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 28, 2012)

There have been many cases reported, but almost everytime asus have got it repaired or replaced.


----------



## mailshobhon (Aug 28, 2012)

no there is no problem as such if there is any the company will chang your screen


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah but why go through that hassle if good options are already available.

Yeah but why go through that hassle if good options are already available.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2012)

wait for K53SM refresh. moreover once launched, the screen is not usually revised. i heard many problems about screen getting cracked but i guess those were with Asus K53SD and not SM as none have showed up in the last several months. all such reports were of pre2012.


----------



## xpert007 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> wait for K53SM refresh. moreover once launched, the screen is not usually revised. i heard many problems about screen getting cracked but i guess those were with Asus K53SD and not SM as none have showed up in the last several months. all such reports were of pre2012.




when will k52sm refresh will be launched in india and what will be its price?
what new features had been added to refresh model.
does it bear similarity with k55vm


----------

